

Why does dividing by zero in JavaScript result in Infinity? - RKoutnik
http://stackoverflow.com/q/21893525/1216976

======
lutusp
Not adequately covered in the linked conversation is the fact that division by
zero is undefined in mathematics. The logic goes like this: if dividing A by
zero to produce B is allowed, this implies that multiplying B times zero
equals A. Not a rational implication, therefore it's undefined.

